# Living Life in Love in Canada



## LuvMyCanuk (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All!

Ive searched all over to find a network of people that are in a similar boat as I am, and I think I have found the right place~ ~finally! 

I am American, living in Virginia. Married at present time, not legally separated yet, so divorce proceedings have not even been started.

The love of my life lives in Canada! We weren't thrilled about a long-distance relationship, but the way we feel about each other, it is sooo worth it!! Or relationship has been going on for about 9 months now, and we know we DO want to be together and WILL marry one day, when we both are divorced!

He has been married the same amount of time as I have (23 years). His marriage has basically been a bad one for the last 17 years, and hasnt been a marriage in any sense of the word for the past 7, and he is on his way out the door. They havent started their legal separation yet, so obviously, again, divorce will be down the road.

Over the past summer, I went to visit him for 5 days. We definitely sealed our love and we know we are meant to be together. My dilemma:

I am the one who will be going there. I will be going in July for 33 days. Will border patrol scrutinize me for going for so long? If I say I am going for 33 days (I do have a round trip plane ticket as proof), will i HAVE to leave at that time, since that is what I told them? I know visitors can stay up to 6 months.

It is a possibility I would stay for the 6 months...but then apply for an extension, so we can live together for a year, and then apply for legal status as a common-law partner. However, since neither of us will be actually divorced, can we even apply for that?!

Also, is it possible for me to work in Canada as a "visitor"? Am I supposed to--No. But is it possible?

Thanx for any and all help and advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LuvMyCanuk said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Ive searched all over to find a network of people that are in a similar boat as I am, and I think I have found the right place~ ~finally!
> 
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## LuvMyCanuk (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you, Auld Yin.


----------

